# Arabic DPDR support group!



## dementophobic

Hello everyone,
I hope you are doing well 
As we all know, DPDR is a living hell, when i first got diagnosed after two months of 24/7 horrible fear of losingmy mind, i just wished that i can meet someone who speaks my mother tongue to share experiences
So please any Arabic member who wants to join an Arabic Depression/Derealization support group contact me.
I didn't initiate the group yet, i just want to be a part of a group where we can all share experiences and support each other.

All the love to you tortured souls.


----------



## NoDevils

I like your username.


----------



## nocturnalman

I am an arab but i dont know how write arabic.Is it a fb group ?


----------



## Trith

(edit: deleted, I just misread something...)


----------



## Samzone

I'm not arab but I am muslim, so we might have that in common. My belief helps me tremendously in this state. Sometimes, I feel like it is the only thing that keep me sane when the symptoms gets bad.


----------



## leminaseri

Samzone said:


> I'm not arab but I am muslim, so we might have that in common. My belief helps me tremendously in this state. Sometimes, I feel like it is the only thing that keep me sane when the symptoms gets bad.


im muslim too dude


----------

